# goto command for shell scripting?



## paragkalra (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi everyone I wanted to know, whether "goto" command is available for bash shell scripting. If there is, then how to use it.

Actually I wanted to transfer control to some other line in my shell script. Is there  any other away of achieving it.


----------



## mediator (Jul 24, 2006)

Why do u wanna use goto wen u can use functions!!


----------

